# how to install a double din in a g body



## ILUVMY82

how do you install a double din and mount it properly i was thinking it would be easy but now im thinking ill need some brackets and possibly to move the ac control unit heres some pics and dimesions of wat im working with here we go  
the dash cover

the double din h/u is 4in H x 7in W so i made the markings with a sharpie on the cover 









heres a pic of the double din i disconected it in the eject position on accident 









i dont have brackets yet but im getting some 2morow 
so how do i mount it when i get the brackets ???? thats wat i really wanna know


----------



## 79 cutty

Make a template out of cardboard to fit into opening on dash

transfer template to MDF

Cut MDF

Test fit MDF cutout into dash...

if it fits glass it up

body filler and sand until smooth

prime and paint. :biggrin:


----------



## 85MONTECL

i put mines in the dash and blocked off my two A/C vents. fits like a glove


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 85MONTECL_@Oct 6 2008, 04:01 PM~11792833
> *i put mines in the dash and blocked off my two A/C vents. fits like a glove
> *


Doing the same but to house a tv


----------



## ILUVMY82

this is how the template looks as of now im still wonderring were i could put my ac controls if i even can cuz the dash pushes it back can i relocate them somerwere else???


----------



## ILUVMY82

still gotta grab some mdf wat you think 1/8 or 1/4 mdf???


----------



## ILUVMY82




----------



## ILUVMY82




----------



## ILUVMY82

lets see some other pics of double dins in g body style dashs like this i wanna get some ideas of were to remount the ac controls


----------



## gmsupreme

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Oct 6 2008, 07:53 PM~11797979
> *lets see some other pics of double dins in g body style dashs like this i wanna get some ideas of were to remount the ac controls
> *


on the bottom where the ashtray goes


----------



## ILUVMY82

I WAS THINKIN THAT BUT WASN SURE IF THE WIRES WOULD STRETCH THAT FAR


----------



## droptoutzx2

thats the same radio im looking at getting how much you pay for that?


----------



## ILUVMY82

150 FROM THE HOMIE STREET HOOKUP I THIN THEY ARE LIKE 400 ON EBAY NOT WIT SHIPPING THO THEY ARE TIGHT THO I RECOMEND TO ANYONE


----------



## ILUVMY82

DEPENDS WERE YOU GET IT FROM I JUST SEARCHED IT THEY GO ALL THE WAY UP TO 800 AND AS LOW AS 500


----------



## droptoutzx2

kick ass you got a good deal


----------



## BlackRob8687

how is this coming along?


----------



## ILUVMY82

:uh: haven had time to mess with it been working on some other cars


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Oct 6 2008, 01:19 PM~11793050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just dremel ur trim piece until it fits and clean it up with some sandpaper i did that to my monte and looks original didnt have to move shit or fuk with the ac ..im gonna post this pic because i want u to see that its sticking out because of the metal bracket inside the dashboard behind the radio..all i did was cut it off and it sits as far in as u want to


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by 85MONTECL_@Oct 6 2008, 02:01 PM~11792833
> *i put mines in the dash and blocked off my two A/C vents. fits like a glove
> *


pictures?


----------

